# Central Savannah FT



## Powder1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Any updates?


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Any news from CSRA Open or derby?


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Derby results

1. #9 Clooney
2. #3 Bo 
3. #7 Ripple
4. #4 Giddy
RJ. #5 Tink

No Jams, congrats to all

Eight dogs to the fourth 1,3,4,5,7,9,11,13

One bird, Damn, it's tough running on this truck!!!
But, I would not have it any other way.

Congratulations to team Baker Retrievers!!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the second series

3,4,6,14,15,16,17,18,19,21,22,26,28,29,31,34,35,37,38,41,44,51,56,58,60,62

26 Total 

Rotation 31,15,63,47. 8am start


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

Congrats to Rita, Frank and Clooney on 3 wins in a row!!


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

That truck is hell for sure...week in and week out no one is better.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

byounglove said:


> Congrats to Rita, Frank and Clooney on 3 wins in a row!!


A good lookin and good doin dog!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

golfandhunter said:


> Derby results
> 
> 1. #9 Clooney
> 2. #3 Bo
> ...


Tink is doing a heck of a job to keep up with that crowd.


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Thank you all for the congratulations! Clooney is trying hard to step up to the competition.

Gregg,

Tink is a baby and hanging with the big dogs . . . ready to step into the predecessors paws when they retire . . . and watch out then!

rita


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

What a weekend for Baker Retrievers! Five finishers and all trained by Baker Retrievers! 

Congratulations to Doc Goldstein and Bo on the Derby 2nd = 41 points!!!! 

And to Alex and Ripple, Randy and Giddy! All on the National Derby list - all trained by Jason Baker and Connor McNamara, many handled by their owners - says a lot about the training and the dogs! Thank you Connor for handling Clooney to his third win in one week. 

rita


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

Congrats Rita.



Frank Jones said:


> What a weekend for Baker Retrievers! Five finishers and all trained by Baker Retrievers!
> 
> Congratulations to Doc Goldstein and Bo on the Derby 2nd = 41 points!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Congrats Frank & Rita! Go Windy Grand babies!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the waterblind

6,14,18,19,21,22,28,31,41,56,60,62

12 total


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Good Luck, Brenda


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Am call backs to water blind

2,13,20,24,26,29,31,32,34,36,44,45,48,

13 dogs

Watch out Mr. Ken has a quarter of the field...


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Frank Jones said:


> Thank you all for the congratulations! Clooney is trying hard to step up to the competition.
> 
> Gregg,
> 
> ...


Thanks Becky and Rita, Tinker, is still a baby, she had seven excellent birds this weekend with me driving, I am very proud of her...

Rita, Clooney was beautiful to watch. Congratulations, Now please take him home;-)


----------



## wayne anderson (Oct 16, 2007)

Rita, congrats on Clooney's run. I liked him in our derby at Tallokas, first time I had seen him, and he apparently has not slowed down!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Thank you, Wayne, for the nice start of a great week! 

rita


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

Congratulations Frank and Rita.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the last series

2,13,20,24,26,29,31,32,36,44,45

11 dogs


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur results

1st-#32 Tex O/H Kate Simonds (Qual for Nat'l Am)
2nd-#29 Dolly O/H Ken Neil
3rd -#2 Marvin O/H Ken Neil
4th -#44 Mash O/H Sue Westlake
RJ-# 24 Finnegan O/H Pat Martin

JAMS- 45,31,26,20,13

Congrats to All !!


----------



## allydeer (May 11, 2008)

good job ken and Brenda dolly and marvin. go windy babys


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Kate, on Qualifying for the National Amateurs with your Win with Tex! 

Another great weekend for Ken . . . way to go!

Good Job to All!

rita


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Frank Jones said:


> Congratulations, Kate, on Qualifying for the National Amateurs with your Win with Tex!
> 
> Another great weekend for Ken . . . way to go!
> 
> ...


What Mrs. Rita said!


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Any open results?


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

All I know is that Darlene won with Indy, Al got 2nd but don't know which dog and Dave ward got 3rd and 4th...sorry again but I don't know which dogs...maybe someone else can fill in the rest.


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Thanks...congrats on the great weekend in the Amateur.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Thanks it sure was exciting!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Frank Jones said:


> Congratulations, Kate, on Qualifying for the National Amateurs with your Win with Tex!
> 
> Another great weekend for Ken . . . way to go!
> 
> ...


For sure! Congratulations, Kate..and Tex  

Judy


----------

